# Medi Tags



## rossi_mac (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I know this has been debated before but I wanted to start it again, as it's been on my mind a bit lately.

I know a lot of you wear them, can I ask what made you get one, if that's not a stupid question? Do many blokes wear them, and if so what braclet or chain? Also a couple of people I have spoken to recently mentioned tatoos? Does anyone have one and were is it / how big.

I guess I don't want to be labelled at the moment, but am realising i may end up in a situation where help is needed. I mean will I defo end up in hospital one day? I know I go out on the beer a bit, but my levels have been good, and I think I'm generally pretty good, testing, hypo aware etc...

Anyway, let the debate begin, let me know your views & experiences, convince me to get one...

Thanks

Rossi


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Ross,

Nathan has a medi tag expandable bracelet...very chunky and blokey..he does'nt go anywhere without wearing it...in my house that's Mam's Law...lol.
On a more serious note though..my opinion is that all diabetics should wear some form on medical ID..whether it be a bracelet, necklace, dog tag..etc.
One reason in my mind for this is that many diabetics are often wrongly mistake for being drunk..when in fact they are in need of urgent medical help and suffering form a Hypo..
If you do not fancy wearing an ID...you can get the wallet ID cards.. theat state your Name, Medical Condition and Emergency Phone Number..I have had conversations with people who have or a getting tattoo's...with either the SOS symbol, Medic Tag Logo, or the DUK Hummingbird.
I would urge yo whole heartedly to get or wear some form of ID

Heidi


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a meditag bracelet which just has diabetes on it. I wanted something that identified my medical conditon in the unlikely event I wasn't concious enough to do it for my self.

I also have a medicalert pendant which has my medical condition, a membership number and a contact number which will then allow contact to be made with family and friends if I'm carted off to hospital.

I know having both is a bit belt and braces, but it is re-assurance for me. You probably only need one or the other. Everyone who sees  the bracelet asks me what I am alergic to.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Ross , Ive got a bracelet with Insulin Dependent on it , A  Dogtag , also with all my details on , and I am getting a tatoo on my wrist during the summer after I have moved South , I'm not sure which one to get at the moment but it will probably be the medic alert one  I also have about a million cards in my purse, bag , pockets etc saying I'm an insulin dependent Diabetic ! oh and a keyring !! hehehe I think Ive got it covered from every angle lol its better to be safe than sorry. I also have very good Hypo Awareness and can tell as soon as I hit 5 usually , but a couple of times recently I have felt a Hypo and its been below 2 , so we can all be caught unaware sometimes.


----------



## aymes (Jul 5, 2009)

I always wear a medical bracelet. I too have good hypo awareness, test regularly but am also very aware that things don't always go as they should so I like to know that should something go wrong people would know I'm diabetic. 
I don't feel labelled by wearing my bracelet, although my day to day bracelet is pretty subtle. The one I wear when running though is really obvious, but I think maybe that's the time of most risk, particularly when I run alone.


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 5, 2009)

I've often had this debate with myself 

At the moment I carry an ID card in my wallet that says I have Type 1diabetes, the type of insulin I'm on, and my wife's contact details.

The official MedicAlert jewellery is well known -http://www.medicalert.org.uk - but some of their stuff is a bit pricey, and they don't have much for men.

There are other sites which offer similar products - such as this one http://www.medicaltags.co.uk - which are more reasonably priced and have a wider selection of products available.

NiVZ


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2009)

There is a local company to from whom I purchased a stainless steel dog tag, which I had printed with insulin diabetic.

As a freebie, I was sent a rubber like bangle - I am sure you who the type, pink for cancer,  red for aids,  that type of thing.   The one they sent me was pale grey with yellow lettering, saying that I am a diabetic and to please check my wallet for details.

I wear that more than the dog tag I purchased.

Hazel


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2009)

i like NiVZ carry medical id saying im type 2 my name + addy


----------



## Einstein (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Rossi,

I'm a fan of the medic-alert system, due to acidic skin I have their solid gold dog tag, I am not a jewellery wearer and find at times even the tag is annoying.

But it?s one of those things medics are trained to look for. On the back of this disk is engraved my key medical conditions, my unique membership number and a telephone number for a medic to call in order to access my annually (or more regularly if need be) medical details, including long term medication and doses. Plus next of kin information ? so a lot is available but not there for everyone to read.

In addition there is a card with more information printed on it for in my wallet, this card included NOK and my GPs details ? again a new one each year or when anything major changes.

It?s an annual subscription and they are a charity, the first year is included with the tag. www.medicalert.org.uk if you?re on Disability Living Allowance they waive the annual subscription for year two onwards.

So far, as its solid gold, has the background medical information service and has lasted over 7 years I can?t praise the product or service highly enough.

The idea of a tattoo would appeal, BUT how would anyone know where it was? They are not regular things to have done and the emergency services can sometimes forget to look for a medical tag.

There are also some USB devices, where your key medical notes are transferred each time you see the GP, great, except most of us see DSNs, consultants, eye specialists and neurologists etc? and not just our GP. PLUS how do you read the USB key when you?ve just had a hypo on a walk in the country?

A piece of jewellery that you?re comfortable with wearing and a source of information that is enough to ensure you get the correct medical treatment as fast as possible is the best option.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 5, 2009)

hi David my tattoo will be on my wrist so very visable to paramedics etc ,  I am also blinged up lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks people for all your responses, please keep them coming.

I do have a card in my wallet, and it has recently been promoted to the front row of the card pockets so it is ultra visible.

I'm not against jewellry, just can't spell it!

I have come across some medi cuffs, which I'm thinking might be okay, but the choice, doesn't seem great, there are a couple on icegems.co.uk and a plain one on medicalidstore.com. Do any of you know of others??

Also what are the possibilities of say just getting a cuff or bracelet from say a jewellers and getting some words engraved, does the medi snake symbol have to be present? Would a medical person look at a bracelet if it didn't have the symbol?

Cheers


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 5, 2009)

Just found this, thought some of you might find it interesting!!

http://www.medicalidstore.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=MedicalIdTemporaryTattos


----------



## AmandaB (Jul 6, 2009)

Strange you have just raised this question as I've just come accross an ID that I was going to mention here anyway!!
I'm not a jewellery wearer but this is a little different, and a bit blokey (though I'm not one of those!).
It's called Road ID and is a velcroed (sp?) wrist band. It comes from the US, in lots of colours (I'm getting yellow being a big Lance Armstrong fan). You can put lots of details on it and can sign up for the interactive version which can include lots of extra info.
It's about ?15, give or take the odd $.
Just go to:  roadid.com
I'd be interested to hear if anyone thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## AlanJardine (Jul 6, 2009)

I wear a bracelet and a necklace from these people http://www.universalmedicalid.co.uk/. They are a lot cheaper the medicalert ones and have an online page were you can store more detailed information that drs can access if required.

Being a St. John Ambulance first aider, I know how useful these things can be, and we are always trained to look out for things like this on an unconcious patient (but don't rely on it for a diagnosis of course)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 6, 2009)

i haven't worn a meditag in years, and I have no idea where my sos talisman is  I'd love a new one, but unfortunately they're pretty expensive. Maybe its an idea to ask for my birthday lol, but for now the card in my purse will have to do


----------



## mikep1979 (Jul 6, 2009)

i have a meditag with certain bits of info on it. it was given to me by my grandad when i was first diagnosed. the rest of the info is kept in my wallet so if they look for it they find it. i would recomend geting some form of medic alert jewlery as it may just save your life one day. i have a pendant which is gold and isnt to big but big enough to see


----------



## superstu21 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi

The idea of having a medialert tattoo sounds good. have just googled it nd there are quite a few people that have them. i did have a bracelet but it wasnt very big and when i left college thought it was a bit minging. might get a tattoo tho its an excuse i think so i can get a new one

stuart


----------



## runner (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi rossi,  I've got a card in my wallet, but recently bought 2 ID bracelets affter reading another thread on here.  A sports one for when I go running - can also be used in swimming pool etc, and a beaded ID for other times.  It's not just about having hypos, but for e.g. being involved in an accident when people might need to know quickly.

The following site was posted in an earier thread by others, but just for your info, I got them both from here:  http://www.medicaltags.co.uk/

Also got a glucose carry box on a string from here, which i take running: http://www.gluco-carry.com/order.html


----------



## mikep1979 (Jul 6, 2009)

superstu21 said:


> Hi
> 
> The idea of having a medialert tattoo sounds good. have just googled it nd there are quite a few people that have them. i did have a bracelet but it wasnt very big and when i left college thought it was a bit minging. might get a tattoo tho its an excuse i think so i can get a new one
> 
> stuart



most reputable tattooist wont tatto a diabetic unless they bring a letter from their clinic or gp to say that their sugar levels are under control. the reason they ask for this is due to the fact we are more suseptable to infections etc so it is really there own backs they are covering. i for one have a few tattoo's and have had 2 done since being diagnosed diabetic. i would only choose a very reputable artist in your local area and even then go and look at his or her portfolio to see what their work is like.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 6, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> most reputable tattooist wont tatto a diabetic unless they bring a letter from their clinic or gp to say that their sugar levels are under control. the reason they ask for this is due to the fact we are more suseptable to infections etc so it is really there own backs they are covering. i for one have a few tattoo's and have had 2 done since being diagnosed diabetic. i would only choose a very reputable artist in your local area and even then go and look at his or her portfolio to see what their work is like.



seriously mike?! I've had three done and never ever ever have I had to take a letter in 

oh, and I do have a dog tag somewhere which I got made at the fairford airshow about 5 years ago...but it has the wrong name on :S I'm going next week to the airshow actually so maybe I'll have a look then - as I can't afford a proper one yet. It only cost about ?2.50 i think


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 6, 2009)

superstu21 said:


> Hi
> 
> The idea of having a medialert tattoo sounds good. have just googled it nd there are quite a few people that have them. i did have a bracelet but it wasnt very big and when i left college thought it was a bit minging. might get a tattoo tho its an excuse i think so i can get a new one
> 
> stuart



Hi Stuart yes its defo a good idea , I'm getting one in the summer when I move back South .   I know lots of Diabetics that have had tattoos and have had no problems at all.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 6, 2009)

Cheers peeps, and thanks runner those glucose carry cases look good, does anyone know of any that hold more than 4??

I've found  a cheap medi bracelet in argos for about twelve nicker so I may buy that to get the feel of such an appendage!!

But I do still like the idea of a cuff thingy, but not sure about having my name on display!! is it okay to have all that info on the backside? and just Diabetic type 1 or something on the front, in small letters obviously!!

Thanks again peeps


----------



## MarcLister (Jul 7, 2009)

Keep forgetting to get a medical tag. Not sure where is good for what I want. Currently looking at http://www.universalmedicalid.co.uk/. Not sure what size I should get from them for a bracelet. I think 23cm might just be OK but maybe a little too tight. 


insulinaddict09 said:


> am also blinged up lol


Innit.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 7, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Keep forgetting to get a medical tag. Not sure where is good for what I want. Currently looking at http://www.universalmedicalid.co.uk/. Not sure what size I should get from them for a bracelet. I think 23cm might just be OK but maybe a little too tight.
> Innit.



Why not get a Tat Marc ?? or get some Bling lol


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 8, 2009)

I wear a medic alert dog tag, it has "diabetes-on insulin" on the back. I have onbly had 1 occasion where I needed paramedic help with a hypo, but I was alert enough to tell them that I was diabetic so it wasn't really needed at that time. I wear it just in case I have some kind of accident or bad hypo. Medic alert hold my NOK details and GP etc, so would be easy for them to fidn out my information.


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2009)

I reckon after reading through here and reading other things i must invest in some kind of medical ID my wallet carries a card with my details but what if im not carrying it on me ,yup a trip to ebay sounds a good idea. cheers


----------



## Dawney (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi

I registered yesterday, thanks to all for the support. I noticed a few messages regarding Medi Tags. 

I do have a medi bracelet which i got from the following website.
www.icegems.co.uk

I think is a great idea, I wear mine everyday and if you looked at it you would'nt think it would be for medical reasons. 

I had mine engraved with my name, the fact I am insulin dependant and ICE telephone number.

They do a wide range for ladies, mens and children, well worth alook. If anything happens whilst you out and about at least people will understand whats wrong with you if you hypo.

Best wishes.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, 

Like you I'm not a great jewellary wearer. I started with an SOS bracelet but with that on my right wrist and my watch on the left I found typing uncomfortable.

About 4 years ago I found hoopers medi tag. They do a variety of jewellary which is personalised to your medical needs. The bit I liked was they combined the medic alert symbol onto the watch face. On the back is your name, medical concern and if you want a personal reference number which is linked to the medical service so they have instant access to your medical history, next of kin etc. The watches aren't cheap but they combine everything you might need. The medical link is free for the first year and then less then ?20 a year. 

As I say, they do bracelets and necklaces as well so might be worth a look.

Andy


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks again peeps for your thoughts, 

Steff I think you can get free cards for your purse bag etc from your team?

I've gone off the idea of the cheap braclet from argos, and may be opting for this one...
http://www.medicalidstore.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=281

But as it's a "bangle" hmm maybe it's too girly??

Aaaarrrggghhhh I hate this decision!

I considered a watch, but when I get all hot & bothered I often take the watch off, then I'd be buggered!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Thanks again peeps for your thoughts,
> 
> Steff I think you can get free cards for your purse bag etc from your team?
> 
> ...




Ive just had a look ,its not girly at all


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks addict, but it's an american bloody site grr!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> thanks addict, but it's an american bloody site grr!!!!



have you looked on Ebay ? they have a wide range of Diabetic jewelry , just look in the Medical section I think


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> have you looked on Ebay ? they have a wide range of Diabetic jewelry , just look in the Medical section I think



But I've weened myself of ebay!!

Thanks I'll have a look when I'm in the office tomorrow!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> But I've weened myself of ebay!!
> 
> Thanks I'll have a look when I'm in the office tomorrow!



Ha ha yes I know what you mean there


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2009)

Boo Hoo

I decided to do it! I went online, registered, gave away my personnel details to some american computer.

Then I went to that none girly, girly bangle thing, thought I'd better check the sizes, No way more like a ring than a bracelet! (Okay maybe a slight exaggeration, but too bloody tight)

I've looked high and low for something very similar, if anyone can help, please do!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

Look, here's a foolproof idea that's relatively cheap: Get some of those iron-on transfers that you can print from your computer (normally for T-shirts), add whatever details you want, then iron onto your underwear...

They *always* check to see that you're wearing clean underwear whn you collapse or have an accident! My mother drummed it into me! So, they're bound to see your details!

And for my next big idea....watch this space!


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 8, 2009)

Dont know if this will help but i know a lady that makes fingerprint jewellery, you have a childs fingerprint set in silver, anyway i'm sure that she would make sos items, she does alsorts, dog tags to keyrings, i have a few things from her all great stuff. 

I think her website is www.fingerprint-jewellery.co.uk

HTH
Julie x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2009)

Northener, 

What can I say, except a great big THANK YOU.

Please now close this thread, problem solved.

What took you so long??

Proudspirit, cheers for link I'll have a look.


----------



## AlanJardine (Jul 8, 2009)

How about this?

http://www.universalmedicalid.com/m...=29&mastercategory=bracelets&bbscrollerpage=6


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2009)

Cheers Alan, and all.

I'm fed up with not deciding, so tonight with a beer by my side I'm gonna order something!

I'll let you know what I think of it in a bit, and how long it takes me to start wearing it all the time. Should I take it off when I bath!?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Look, here's a foolproof idea that's relatively cheap: Get some of those iron-on transfers that you can print from your computer (normally for T-shirts), add whatever details you want, then iron onto your underwear...
> 
> They *always* check to see that you're wearing clean underwear whn you collapse or have an accident! My mother drummed it into me! So, they're bound to see your details!
> 
> And for my next big idea....watch this space!



HAHAHAHA PMSL LOVE IT !! NORTHERNER . AHEM POST A PIC PLEASE


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHAHAHA PMSL LOVE IT !! NORTHERNER . AHEM POST A PIC PLEASE



I can call them 'Medi-Pants', complete with CD-Rom of designs and barcodes! Bet the big corporations nick it before I can get it to market!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I can call them 'Medi-Pants', complete with CD-Rom of designs and barcodes! Bet the big corporations nick it before I can get it to market!



Haha can I pre-order mine now ?  the amount of times Ive kissed the floor in Tesco I think I need them !!


----------



## aymes (Jul 8, 2009)

I have my fancy one for day to day but I also have some from this site www.coolmedid.com , they're just like the silicone ones you get for various charities etc, not particularly girly......? It is an American site but they've always been great with shipping.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!!

It has arrived, and I've put it on, not really thinking about it but I'll let you know how it goes!!!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2009)

nice 1 hope you like it


----------



## runner (Jul 11, 2009)

Same as what Steff said!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 11, 2009)

Well I haven't taken it off since Friday night, except for a bath, but maybe I should have kept it on for that too?

Anyway thanks to all of you for your words of encouragement and advice.

For those of you that are interested in what it looks like, and if it is girly! here's the link http://www.medicaltags.co.uk/titanium-bracelet-id-large.jpg I tried taking a pic of it on my arm, but guess that wouldn't be very good on here!!

Cheers

Rossi out.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Well I haven't taken it off since Friday night, except for a bath, but maybe I should have kept it on for that too?
> 
> Anyway thanks to all of you for your words of encouragement and advice.
> 
> ...




Hey I like it , its not at all girly by the way Ross so stop worrying !! i would tell you if it was


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey I like it , its not at all girly by the way Ross so stop worrying !! i would tell you if it was



Thanks Addict, I appreciate it.


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2009)

hi rossi thata not girly at all , very nice indeed


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the idea of some type of tattoo 'marking' me as diabetic, but not sure I can think of anything that would look nice and be useful.

I already have a Xhosa word written on my wrist and it gets annoying when people always ask what it say and what it means. Not sure I can hack having to explain another tattoo!

USP
x


----------



## MarcLister (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I took the plunge and ordered a bracelet. Universal Medical ID then said I could get another medical ID for 50% off. So I thought that I might as well and got a dog tag thingy.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 14, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Well I took the plunge and ordered a bracelet. Universal Medical ID then said I could get another medical ID for 50% off. So I thought that I might as well and got a dog tag thingy.



Hey you finally got blinged then


----------



## MarcLister (Jul 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey you finally got blinged then


Innit y0.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 14, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Well I took the plunge and ordered a bracelet. Universal Medical ID then said I could get another medical ID for 50% off. So I thought that I might as well and got a dog tag thingy.



Good on you Marc! bling it up brother!!


----------



## MarcLister (Jul 15, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Good on you Marc! bling it up brother!!




What have I started?!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 15, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> What have I started?!



Who knows, but yes you did start it so to speak!


----------



## joe_evans (Jul 20, 2009)

*My twopence worth and Diabetic Undies*

Hi,
I also have wondered about this but for a few reasons. I am single and I cycle often so I want to make ANYBODY aware that I am Diabetic and not Drunk  also I am off to Asia again soon (I hope) so I want to do something perhaps like a Wrist Tattoo with and International Diabetic Sign (Ha! - if only) or perhaps just DIABETIC and a snakey sword thing (Caduceus). I have two UK Paramedic mates and have asked them what they think. They both said....
"If a person is unconcious the first thing we check is their eyes, then their pulse on the non-watch wrist. Amongst the other things they do is do a blood glucose test" So, I reckon we are mostly safe in the UK at the very least if we don't have a Medical Sign somewhere. They both said they are NOT trained to look for a tattoo and they don't go in people's wallets because of people sueing them for stealing stuff (However hospitals do if needed). They also don't go looking at "pretty" or "subtle" jewellery  - they don't have the time to justify this - so they said make it big and bold so it can be seen. Of course, this is in the UK so when we are in other parts of the world these paramedic procedures will not necessarily be adhered to. So, all in all at the moment I have:

DIABETIC Dog Tag Neckalce
DIABETIC Wrist Band in Bold and typed all around the band
DIABETIC background on my mobile phone screen
DIABETIC key ring
DIABETIC card in wallet x 2
DIABETIC sign on second mobile phone case which carries my Emergency Dextrose tablets

I make sure all my friends know where my stashes of Emergency food are (Work, Bike, Home etc) and tell everybody what the score is.

Because I am now single I do worry if I get a hypo and am not able to cope with it. My friends have asked me what would happen and I said I would probably die!. This they questioned and my reply was well if I go into a Coma then nobody would find about it until it was too late. So I have come up with a couple of things that may be of use. (For those who read the below and wonder how I can do this when in a Coma - Yes - you are right - I couldn't but I am hoping that I could do it if I was feeling very ill just before I black out. I don't know how realistic this is though) (My hypo signs change the further I go into the hypo - I sometimes experience a "lack of urgency" besides the confusion etc I seem to worry about writing down my B.G. levels rather than EAT EAT EAT!) I have my house wired up with Burglar alarm Emergency switches in most rooms. This is wired to a Burglar alarm system that dials the emergency services (yes I know I shouldn't). There is no Outside Alarm Bell just an outside strobe and an internal sounder.
"Ah ha" - I hear you saying - "But how can the Paramedics get in your house without Destroying your front door". Well yes, I though of this and found an Outdoor Numeric Keysafe. This I bought for around a tenner (ebay) and it is covered in a rubber shroud and is very inconspicuous mounted near the front door. I got my Paramedic mate to say to the local Ambulance station something like "Single Occupant Diabetic Insulin User suffers from Hypos" and gave them my secret magic number to get in my little safe that has a front door key in. Well, I had fun in setting all this lot up whether it works or not I don't know, we'll see. I also have those little emergency bottles that we put in the fridge and little green cross signs on the house entry doors (and over the light switch) and have a special little camping type fridge that I keep all my Insulins in and Emergency foods and drinks etc. with a little green cross on too. I have a big INSULIN sticker on the fridge door too. I am starting to call this my snack fridge he he he.

Short of buying a DIABETIC t-shirt I think I have gone as far as I can.

Thinks....... mmmmm perhaps "DIABETIC undies"?

Joe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

joe_evans said:


> Hi,
> I also have wondered about this but for a few reasons. I am single and I cycle often so I want to make ANYBODY aware that I am Diabetic and not Drunk  also I am off to Asia again soon (I hope) so I want to do something perhaps like a Wrist Tattoo with and International Diabetic Sign (Ha! - if only) or perhaps just DIABETIC and a snakey sword thing (Caduceus). I have two UK Paramedic mates and have asked them what they think. They both said....
> "If a person is unconcious the first thing we check is their eyes, then their pulse on the non-watch wrist. Amongst the other things they do is do a blood glucose test" So, I reckon we are mostly safe in the UK at the very least if we don't have a Medical Sign somewhere. They both said they are NOT trained to look for a tattoo and they don't go in people's wallets because of people sueing them for stealing stuff (However hospitals do if needed). They also don't go looking at "pretty" or "subtle" jewellery  - they don't have the time to justify this - so they said make it big and bold so it can be seen. Of course, this is in the UK so when we are in other parts of the world these paramedic procedures will not necessarily be adhered to. So, all in all at the moment I have:
> 
> ...





wow Joe you have thought of everything !! thanks for that, im single too and live alone , its amazing the lengths we need to take as type 1's in order to stay safe ! you have given me a few good ideas tho !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Joe, for that comprehensive and iinformative post! I'm single too, and have had a couple of scary hypos - one of which nearly 'floored' me, but I retained sufficient sense to go to my neighbour for help. I do know what you mean about lack of urgency - this often happens when I am going low. I once got down to 1.9 even though I knew I was falling because I wanted to finish a form I was filling in before treating it. My writing was all over the place and I still didn't act!


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2009)

I  have looked into a medi tag last night and i think i have found the one i want i will look into ordering that I always worry for instance when i go away in august that because im away from my local hosi and my local GP that i might panic if something goes wrong , my immediate family know im diabetic but it dont mean everyone else will , I will put a piccie up when i get it , watch this space LOL x


----------



## runner (Jul 20, 2009)

joe_evans said:


> Hi,
> They also don't go looking at "pretty" or "subtle" jewellery  - they don't have the time to justify this - so they said make it big and bold so it can be seen.



Bloomin' 'eck Joe, you ain't taking no chances!  It must be a real worry living alone.

Boo hoo - I've got one of the 'prettier' ones, altho' I've also got a bold, sporty one.  also got 'diabetes' on my mobile under ICE (in case of emergency).  Was going to put a medicalert sticker into my key fob too.


----------



## runner (Jul 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Joe, for that comprehensive and iinformative post! I'm single too, and have had a couple of scary hypos - one of which nearly 'floored' me, but I retained sufficient sense to go to my neighbour for help. I do know what you mean about lack of urgency - this often happens when I am going low. I once got down to 1.9 even though I knew I was falling because I wanted to finish a form I was filling in before treating it. My writing was all over the place and I still didn't act!



Know what you mean Northe - lowest I've been is 2.9, but I kept putting off testing because I was trying to finish some work on computer.  Severly reprimanded myself ( not quite as severe as a house elf)!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just got myself an SOS Talisman. Its pretty cool, and very obvious a medi tag.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 20, 2009)

Good points Joe,

Although they may not inspect every item of jewellry, they are also not blind! So anything is better than nothing even if it is subtle.


----------

